# Half Moon Bar Lodge on the Rogue River



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Private lodge on the Rogue River anyone? Half Moon Bar Lodge (just downstream of Paradise Lodge) on the Rogue River is for sale. Check out the pics and info here:

For Sale:Half Moon Bar Lodge | Wild & Scenic Rogue River

Would not be a bad place to call home...


----------

